# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Small "tsu" at the end of word...

## sps

In Japanese comics I often find words that has small tsu (っ or ッ) at the end of word, e.g. "はっ", "ギッ" (mostly used for sound effects). How do the pronounced..?

----------


## MOG

I guess this video could be of some help. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg27tLYQOWA
The enemy sais ふっふっふっ！はっはっはっはっ！ at the beginning and sais はっ！ again and again. and せいっほっやっほっやっ！I suppose that's what you wanted.  ::

----------


## sps

> I guess this video could be of some help. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg27tLYQOWA
> The enemy says ふっふっふっ！はっはっはっはっ！ at the beginning and says はっ！ again and again. and せいっほっやっほっやっ！I suppose that's what you wanted.

  A bit late to reply, but... どうもありがとう, MOG..!!

----------


## Dreams

I know I'm late here... but a small っ or ッ at the end of a word denotes a sudden stop, as if the speaker has been cut off. When it is in the middle of a word, it doubles the consonant that follows it.

----------

